# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D LED Printing - A New Art Form

## Brian_Krassenstein

We have all seen some pretty amazing 3D printed objects.  There are numerous materials, processes, and machines out there, each day providing new material for us all to feast our eyes on.  Today 3DPrint.com spoke with a man named Ekaggrat Singh.  He came up with a new idea,  3D printing using an LED light.  Sound crazy?  Well, it is sort of.  What he did was replace the extruder with an LED light and printed several objects.
Further details on this pretty creative artistic idea can be found here: http://3dprint.com/5851/sliced-light-3d-printing-light/

As you can see by the images below, created using long exposure photography, these are actual 3D light prints, at least from a camera's point of view.  What do you guys think?  Pretty cool, huh?

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Architect Ekaggrat Singh Kalsi reconfigured his 3D printer to use an ethereal, fantastic 3D printing material – light. He began the project in June of last year but now he's amped up the process of his light painting to full color. With a 5mm RGB LED attached to his 3DR delta printer, Kalsi captured a professional 3D scan of his daughter's face and then set to work painting her with light for his camera. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/76048/3d-printing-with-light/

----------


## raysspl

Very cool idea. Almost 80s like, too.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

CalArts thesis student Aaron Bothman decided to modify a 3D printer so that it could print in light rather than in plastic. He was inspired by the work of the Beijing based light artist Ekaggrat Singh Kalsi and enabled by his early 3D printing education, provided by his father. Together with his father, they replaced the hot end of the 3D printer with an LED light and then sent images to the machine to be printed. Each image represented one frame of a stop motion film and when captured with a long exposure, the images move and dance on the screen. Read more about Bothman's project here: http://3dprint.com/89024/calarts-3d-...ng-with-light/

----------

